# Rice With Everything



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Day off today, come lunchtime i was struck by inspiration!




























your turn now, show me your food/watch favourites!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice pics - rice makes a good background.

I wonder if a can of Ambrosia from the store cupboard would be as good  ?


----------



## smartidog (Feb 28, 2009)

nice pics mate, better not try it myself, if i turned my back the 710

would most likely tip in a kettle of boiling water and put on to

simmer!!

jon


----------

